

Learn by Implementation: K-Nearest Neighbor - vonnik
https://depiesml.wordpress.com/2015/09/03/learn-by-implementation-k-nearest-neighbor/

======
dblock
This has a lot of practical applications. For example Artsy
([https://www.artsy.net](https://www.artsy.net)) builds a K-nearest neighbor
graph for its artworks. For example, scroll down to related results in
Warhol's "Mushroom Soup" in [https://www.artsy.net/artwork/andy-warhol-
mushroom-soup](https://www.artsy.net/artwork/andy-warhol-mushroom-soup) to
find Damien Hirst's "Chicken from Last Supper". The data is done by humans,
but the related algorithm is based on K-nearest neighbors.

We started with this basically what's in the article, then used Locality
Sensitive Hashing
([http://www.mit.edu/~andoni/LSH](http://www.mit.edu/~andoni/LSH)) as a real-
time approximation and today we use NNDescent from this priceton paper:
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/cass/papers/www11.pdf](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/cass/papers/www11.pdf)

~~~
mikedepies
I'll look at these and then consider doing an information retrieval extension
with KNN.

------
curiousjorge
can you do one with DBSCAN

~~~
mikedepies
Absolutely can do. I'll put it in my queue of write ups to do. Thank you for
the suggestion! Hope you enjoyed this write up.

~~~
gansai
I enjoyed, and looking forward to your posts in future. I just dropped a
comment on your website.(@gansai9)

